# أنجبَتْ صَبيّةً



## dsfje345

هل صحيح أن نقول أن امرأة قد أنجبت صبية ؟
القاموس يقول :  الصَّبِيَّةُ : مؤنَّث الصَّبِيِّ
لكن هل يمكن أن نستخدم هذه الكلمة في هذا السياق ؟​


----------



## Matat

نعم، الجملة صحيحة. يقع اسم الصبي على البشر منذ وقت الولادة حتى أن يحتلم والصبية مؤنث الصبي، فيصح القول أنجبت صبية.


----------



## dsfje345

شكراً جزيلاً


----------

